# Friesener Warte



## Possessed (14. April 2007)

Moin Ihr,

Wie komm ich denn von Bamberg aus zur Friesener Warte mit dem Zug??
Wer hätte mal Böcke mir die Region bzw. die Trails dort zu zeigen??
Danke schonmal im Voraus ;-)

Grüße


----------



## Axalp (15. April 2007)

Von Buttenheim aus (RB von Bamberg nach ER/Nbg. nehmen und in Buttenheim aussteigen) gibt's eine beschilderte CC-Strecke http://www.markt-heiligenstadt.de/tourismus/fahrrad/mountainbiking/route2.shtml, die auch an der Friesener Warte vorbeiführt. Ist für den Einstieg gar nicht so schlecht.

mfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jocool (24. April 2007)

Possessed schrieb:


> Moin Ihr,
> Wie komm ich denn von Bamberg aus zur Friesener Warte mit dem Zug??
> Wer hätte mal Böcke mir die Region bzw. die Trails dort zu zeigen??



Ich denke da brauchst du nicht den Zug nehmen. Wenn du von Bamberg aus den Radweg nach Strullendorf nimmst, dann nach Amlingstadt (z.B. gleich 20m nach der Unterführung) abbiegen - von Amlingstadt (an der Kirche) Richtung Hirschaid fahren (nach ca. 200m am Gipfel des ersten Hügelchens nach links auf den Feldweg abbiegen) dann bis zur asphaltierten Strasse. Auf der ca. 200 m nach rechts und dann gleich wieder nach links. Uns schon bist du auf dem Weg nach Friesen.
Von Bamberg Süd nach Friesen sind es auf der beschriebenen Route gerade mal ca. 11-12 km ohne nennenswerte Höhenmeter.
(und du hast den Vorteil, dass du dann schon mal für die Friesener Warte aufgewärmt bist  )

Die Warte ist meine "Hausstrecke". Ich werd die vermutlich Mitte nächster Woche wieder fahren. Wenn ich genau weiß wann, dann kann ich hier ja mal ne Note hinterlassen.

Gruß

Hartmut


----------



## jocool (30. April 2007)

Also ich werd morgen (01.05.2007) eine kleine Tour (etwa 35-40km ; ca. 500HM) über die Friesener Warte machen. Wer will, kann sich gerne anschließen. Wir (derzeit wahrscheinlich 3) sind aber nicht gerade die Racer - für die Tour planen wir ca. 1h und 30-50min ein.

Treffpunkt ist in Amlingstadt an der Kirche um 14:00.

Gruß Hartmut


----------

